# Mullet and flounder 11/8



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Went out for a few hours sat night with my buddy rob and my sister inlaws boyfriend visiting from LA. He had never experienced a trip like this before. Taught him how to throw a cast net, gig and clean fish all in one weekend. Not the best night for gigging for us. Saw a bunch of short flounder, spooked a barely legal size fish and got this one 18", missed sheepshead. Cast netted about two dozen mullet or so. Was a fun trip.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a fine supper!


----------

